# Candace Parker Expecting Her First Child This Spring



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Last year was a year of firsts for Candace Parker. In 2008 she was selected as the No. 1 overall pick in the WNBA Draft by the Los Angeles Sparks, she was the first woman in the WNBA to win both Rookie of the Year and Most Valuable Player and she captured her first Olympic Gold Medal at the Summer Games in Beijing. Entering a new year, Parker has another special first to look forward to. This spring, she and husband Shelden Williams of the Sacramento Kings are expecting their first child.
> 
> “Shelden and I are very excited to be expanding our family,” said Parker. “We feel blessed and look forward to becoming parents.”
> 
> ...


http://www.wnba.com/sparks/news/candaceparker_pregnant_090107.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Mazel tov!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Good for her, but I can't believe she is married to Shelden Williams. Damn, should have married Amare instead.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol Sheldon, one of the weirdest looking faces in the nba


----------

